# Should swearing be allowed on this forum?



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Well?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Within reason (e.g. when talkiing about Piers Morgan), yes, I think so.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, but not excessive use. It get's rather annoying after awhile.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

**** yes


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No!


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

To a reasonable extent, yes, even though I never do it myself.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

No, I don't think so... because if it was, it'd be way overused... people (eg spammers) would make threads just full of swearing, just cos they could.


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

yes! or at least have that option they had on the old board where people can enable swearing.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

No, it's just easiest to say "no swearing." As most on here have said, they think, "yes, within reason", "as long as it's not excessive" etc etc; however, there is no easy way to define "within reason" and "excessive" so it's probably easier to just say no swearing.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, but I can see why some people don't want to see it, so what the site really needs is a way for people to filter it on their own like the last version of SAS had (and swearing was fine at the time). Last I read (months and months ago), that option wasn't possible due to coding issues or it wasn't a feature of the board's software.

I personally like to be able to let loose every now and then~ but I can cope without it and can usually read behind the ****'s. 

Most online forums I've encountered have a filter for swear words. SAS isn't alone there. I don't think it makes for a good first impression if the first couple pages a visitor happens to see are profanity-laden.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I voted no, but I'm a hypocrite. I probably should of voted yes. I'm sure given another day I would vote yes. The filters are nice addition for kids I guess. I cuss here sometimes.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

The reason I think it should be allowed is that the vast majority of the SAS-users seem mature enough to handle the responsibility. I am only for restrictions when there is no other way around a problem, but I don't think it would be a problem here.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Meh. It is allowed, as long as you're quick enough to guess what the *s mean. I'm alright with it, though I would like the option to turn it on/off. Sometimes the censoring makes it even funnier!

However, what I don't enjoy are words that aren't "swear words" but get threads shut down (i.e. ****). Is that word really worse than the ones that get censored out? If it's so bad, why is it not censored?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

**** no.

I kinda like the filters, actually. The asterisks add emphasis.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Never.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, I don't think so


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> No, I don't think so... because if it was, it'd be way overused... people (eg spammers) would make threads just full of swearing, just cos they could.


And then they would get their IPs banned and we don't see them again, probably for ever.

I think that as long as the swearing is not intended to offend/attack others, it should be allowed, at least have the filter make the *F* word look like ****** or *f**k* instead of ******. It creates a confusion with the S word. The W word, the B word and the P word create the same confusion.

My name is WT*nooooo, thank you for reading.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Definitely.

Profanity is one of the reasons I get a kick out of reading http://cracked.com


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't see much reason to allow it and I believe a nice and welcoming tone is important considering the nature of the site.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I was on a sports forum that went from no swearing to swearing and I don't think the change made things more interesting. I liked it better before the change.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes it should. Language isn't something to be scared of. Swearing is part of a natural way people express themselves all over the world. It can be used sparingly to emphasize something, excessively, very creatively, as a way to fill in holes in one's vocabulary (mostly in speech) etc.

People need to learn to not take offense in everything. Freedom of expression is a good thing.

If something gets completely out of hand, that's why there are moderators.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No, isn't everyone here under the age of 12? That's the only reason why I could up with for why it's more heavily censored than daytime television. :b

Seriously though, they'll never uncensor it.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Certain words should be allowed -- like the ones for poop & butt. :b


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

The only concern i can think of w/that is that some ppl might get offended & never come back here. I personally wouldn't care seeing swear words tho.


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

Most people who use profanity use it to make themselves seem outlandish, to attract attention,to provoke other members.Some think it makes them ''cool".One can have a forum with content that attracts readers without using profanity.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the asterisks. Every time someone uses a swear I get to try and figure out which word they're using. It's my favorite SAS game. :b


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't really care either way, but all those asterisks really get to me sometimes.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

*No.*


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Idk. I don't really care one way or the other. The censorship is kinda futile, though. Everyone on the internet has been exposed to any nasty word you can think of, regardless of age. There's not much of a shock factor left to profanity these days. That said, there are still times and places where it's inappropriate, and a public support forum could be regarded as one.

I wouldn't mind seeing PM's and the 18+ board go uncensored, but it won't happen.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

No, I don't like reading swear words.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

au Lait said:


> I like the asterisks. Every time someone uses a swear I get to try and figure out which word they're using. It's my favorite SAS game. :b


 I thought I was the only one that played that game :lol


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Why the **** not?

=p =p =p =p =p =p =p =p =p =p =p =p =p =p =p


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The B**** word is totally part of my everyday vocabulary and I feel sad when I can't use it on here 

I think the swear filter should be a little less extreme, but still present for the major words.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't think it should be, because kids come here. It should certainly be discouraged.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

No. Even though I'd like to swear sometimes, some people would swear way too much and could get really offensive.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, fuuuuck yes!! It feels too controlled around here.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

no


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

theseshackles said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Profanity is one of the reasons I get a kick out of reading http://cracked.com


Dude, cool link. I'm loving those lists.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

tommo1234 said:


> **** yes


:agree


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't see why we are restricting it for the kiddies. It's not like they haven't seen the words before. I probably used swear words on forums just as often if not more so 10-13 (when we got a computer) years ago just 'cause it was cool and new.

Having said that, threads like this are pointless anyway. I don't know if this is a widely known thing, but like it or not most DBs are not democracies. Forum owners usually only listen when an issue affects web traffic and ad revenue. I doubt this is one of those issues. Unless people are willing to vote with their feet, there is no mechanism to affect change.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm fine with it. I swear all the time in real life so I'm not offended by it at all. I still find it unfair that I'm allowed to cock the hammer on my gun, but I can't pet my ***** cat...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Lonelyguy said:


> I'm fine with it. I swear all the time in real life so I'm not offended by it at all. I still find it unfair that I'm allowed to cock the hammer on my gun, but I can't pet my ***** cat...


lol


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Milco said:


> I don't see much reason to allow it and I believe a nice and welcoming tone is important considering the nature of the site.


That can be difficult for people when they are severely upset and frustrated. And that of course happens a lot on this site. I've been there many times before.

This needs to be taken into consideration. Of course it's a different matter if swearing is directed against other forum members though.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


> I'm allowed to cock the hammer on my gun, but I can't pet my ***** cat...


I hope you're never doing both of those at the same time.

That would just be...

:afr


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I swear like a sailor every chance I get. Except I don't swear at work unless I am shut in my office, but never due it in public area due to clients are always in ear shot. One time I did swear under my breath at the copy machine due to it jamming up and a coworker heard me. They were shocked that I actually swore, they should see how I swear when I am at home.:lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

i just want luv said:


> Why the **** not?


We need censorship to protect the kiddies from the bleeped word above.:roll

Wouldn't it be terrifying if there was a kid not bright enough to figure out what the bleeped word was?


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes and no. Yes because every one knows what curse words are, even children, so it's not like we're protecting anybody by censoring it. But no because people would start using it excessively and then people might end up feeling attacked if someone includes a curse word in their argument. 
I still voted yes though. Cursing is fun.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I'm fine with it. I swear all the time in real life so I'm not offended by it at all. I still find it unfair that I'm allowed to cock the hammer on my gun, but I can't pet my ***** cat...


There was a time back when reference to the VP, by the nickname of his choosing, would come out as #$%&. Hey, it's not may fault some guy would actually want to go by a slang term for penis.

Back then Dick also couldn't cock his gun to shoot a lawyer in the face.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

BostonB said:


> I think a realistic tone benefits the nature of this site a lot more than a "nice" censored tone


True. But some people on here are pretty sensitive...


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

^Lol that video was hilarious


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Look - I get on people who use the wide open words for things which they should NOT be used.

The D and C words for genitalia.
The T word for breasts, etc. Everything else is censored and it should be that way. We already allow the D word for jerk. Let it go.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't care too much either way.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

I voted no just because I don't think it's needed, however when I type out shattered or cocktails it's really annoying that it's filtered 

Edit: Holy crap! It's NOT censored  ^


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Today I found out bast*rd is censored. Really?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

No because people would abuse it for sure the odd %^%$ would be ok but there is always people who would push it to far.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

WTFnooooo said:


> Today I found out bast*rd is censored. Really?


That's pretty ridiculous. Also b*tch..what if I'm talking about my female dog? lol 
The words b*tch and b*stard are used regularly on all main American television networks (most other swear words are not) and in PG13 films.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't find it necessary, I don't really swear myself. Although I don't see why some words are censored.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Personally I'd say yes, because I'm really for freedom of speech I guess.

That being said, I really don't mind if there's censorship on a forum like this. Often swearing can be in a hurtful manner towards someone, and I'd rather not see anyone be hurt in a such a way on here. But at the same time a lot of people may feel the need to swear when they're venting about life or trying to get a message across.

PS: I love the Home Movies video put up on here! Yesss haha


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I swear constantly, but I don't mind that it's censored here. I suspect that the "kids" have probaly used language stronger than poopyhead already, but maybe kids are different than they were when I was young. Yeah, things are generally more reserved now 

What I find ironic is that I can write mother****er and everyone on this board knows exactly what I've said, even though the second word of that compound is asterices. Yet, some of the darkest, most hateful, self and all humaity annihilating threads go on obscenely for pages. I guess there's a difference :wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

**** Yes! :mum


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah. British swear words suffice at times, but often I'd like to use something stronger. I don't really care that much, but it would be nice. I don't remember it being terrible when we last had the swear filter. There's really no reason for anyone to be bothered by it if they have the ability to opt for asterisks. I'm not really one for patronising 13-year olds. 

I like swearing anyway. When people use creative combinations and stretch the versatility of certain words, it can be as enjoyable to read or hear as anything else people say.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes..but not the whole site..

I think it should be allowed in the frustration forum..so people will feel better in having properly vented their frustrations. And well, if you're going to talk about an ugly experience, sometimes you need to use ugly words to describe it. Having it in one forum already filled with negativity wouldn't do much harm and you can always put a warning up in red (Warning: contains bad language) under the board name.

If it's just in that one board then people won't need to worry about people going OTT in debates and whatnot in trying to piss people off with it. Just a thought that Drew should take into consideration.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think you shouldn't be warned for excessive swearing. It's all symbols when you already have a filter.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

they are just words... i don't really understand why they are censored on an internet forum, but that's just me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I promise I won't swear if the censorship is lifted.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

So mods, SAS has spoken. The clear majority want swearing.

Is our wish going to be granted?


----------



## shiner500 (May 11, 2011)

some people get offended


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

cinnamon girl said:


> Most people who use profanity use it to make themselves seem outlandish, to attract attention,to provoke other members.Some think it makes them ''cool".One can have a forum with content that attracts readers without using profanity.


Kids swear a lot in the US. Especially high school and college students. But they only do it when they are with their friends. Or when playing video games, basketball etc. They talk nicely in class and with their parents. In the US guys swear in funny and cool ways. Indians don't swear, you have to grow up in the US and see how some cooler students swear then you will understand.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Majority rule


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This thread should be locked due to common sense.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Absolutely. I just don't understand the logic behind "starring" out words on this site. The point of saying a word is to put the idea of the word into a person's head. Even if you star out a word, it's still doing the same thing as leaving the word go. So what is the point of starring it out if it's doing the same thing as just saying it? You might as well leave it the way it is.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Pennywise said:


> Absolutely. I just don't understand the logic behind "starring" out words on this site. The point of saying a word is to put the idea of the word into a person's head. Even if you star out a word, it's still doing the same thing as leaving the word go. So what is the point of starring it out if it's doing the same thing as just saying it? You might as well leave it the way it is.


When a word it's censored your brain has to work slightly harder to figure out what this word really is, this makes you focus on the word more than if it wasn't censored.
If that doesn't do the opposite of what censoring is officially-believed to do(sway people away from the negativity of a word) then I would like to be enlightened on how wrong am I, if I'm wrong at all.

Seems to me like censoring is a way of inciting fear more than anything else.
Why should we be afraid of words?


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

It's easy to get around the censorship if you want to, I don't see why swearing is needed though, surely we can express ourselves without it.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem is those who abuse the idea. I don't think a swear word here or there for effect is a bad thing but then you've got people who just go crazy. The ones that it makes your ears bleed to listen to them try to make a sentence. At least if they can't swear they have to think about the existence of the rest of the english language.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


> When a word it's censored your brain has to work slightly harder to figure out what this word really is, this makes you focus on the word more than if it wasn't censored.
> If that doesn't do the opposite of what censoring is officially-believed to do(sway people away from the negativity of a word) then I would like to be enlightened on how wrong am I, if I'm wrong at all.
> 
> Seems to me like censoring is a way of inciting fear more than anything else.
> Why should we be afraid of words?


That's what I've always thought. I generally don't even notice swearing unless its excessive or censored. When I see ****, my mind automatically goes through every four-letter swear word to see which ones make sense in there.

I've been on a few forums that allow individual users to choose their filter settings. I think that is ideal, but I don't even know if that would be possible on here.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I think things are fine as they are. I wouldn't mind a little swearing, but as others have pointed out, some people would feel the need to make posts where every other word was four letter. 

And there would be endless fights over what constitutes "excessive swearing" if they tried to ban that.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm one to swear but I like that it's clean.


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

I think censored "****" swearing works just fine.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes. Censorship can suck a dick.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

So long as it isn't aimed at other members and isn't truly vulgar, I don't see why not.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd probably leave if swearing were allowed. Swearing generally leads to a more confrontational atmosphere, and you have to keep in mind that some of the people here are _very emotionally fragile_. This is a foremost a site for people with emotional problems, after all.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't think so. It would backfire fast and i could see people getting hurt from it. There are also a lot of younger members here


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No. Young people are here haha.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> So long as it isn't aimed at other members and isn't truly vulgar, I don't see why not.


Yup.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

yes.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I bloody hope so.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well then I change my answer...I would like to say **** more often here.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes. It's the ****ing internet!! I just love swearing... And I don't usually use it to be mean to people; just to express strong feelings, such as "I ****ing love rainbows!!" No harm in that. Swear words are just words, and when used appropriately they don't have to be offensive. You can be an offensive jerk bully without using any swear words at all. So instead of "no swearing," I think the rule should be "no being an *** to other people."


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

No!


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't swear IRL and i never have.
So no, swearing is unnecessary.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Matomi said:


> I don't swear IRL and i never have.
> So no, swearing is unnecessary.


Be locked in a room with me for about 10 minutes and I'll break you.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

I cuss a lot so yeah.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> Be locked in a room with me for about 10 minutes and I'll break you.


This made me lol.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

squidlette said:


> This made me lol.


... trying to think if my comment could have misconstrued as a sexual innuendo..... :?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

No, that's the reason I like this place.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


> No, that's why I like this place because there's no swearing.


what **** you talking aboot bro


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> what **** you talking aboot bro


It's just that people swear a lot on every other forum I've seen...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.

Voting yes is not going to change things.

We are grown up here - we can manage our anger with better words. :lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

+ Their are a lot of younger kids joining (from the age of 13) . We need to be mature


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Nekomata said:


> So long as it isn't aimed at other members and isn't truly vulgar, I don't see why not.


I agree. But that is never going to change on a public site that very much prides itself on being "family-friendly".



erasercrumbs said:


> I'd probably leave if swearing were allowed. *Swearing generally leads to a more confrontational atmosphere*, and you have to keep in mind that some of the people here are _very emotionally fragile_. This is a foremost a site for people with emotional problems, after all.


Actually, I've been a member of a forum that allows swearing, as well as full-blown sex talk, etc., and there really wasn't a more confrontational atmosphere.... Of course, personal attacks weren't allowed, that was a very well-enforced rule.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> I agree. But that is never going to change on a public site that very much prides itself on being "family-friendly".


But where does this site state to the general members that this site is "faimly-friendlly/oriented"??!!!!! :steam

I asked a mod 4 days ago, still haven't gotten an answer. Its not the mod whom i asked fault...she has been wonderful. But no one has answered her...unless she has failed to update me in the last 24 hours.

If you are going to be a strictly run site with family-oriented goals in mind, then you should let this be known!!! How are the members who just joined suppose to know this?? Its not very hard to imagine why they get upset when their posts/threads get deleted, when they have no idea of the strict rules (internet-wise) of this forum. And don't tell me that its mentioned in the "i agree" section when you join. No one reads that stuff, don't pretend they do


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

**** yeah sons of *****es


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It is allowed. You can use any words you like and the filter will replace the letters with "*".


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> It is allowed. You can use any words you like and the filter will replace the letters with "*".


Or you can type the swear word, and replace one letter with '*'.:rofl


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

CourtneyB said:


> Actually, I've been a member of a forum that allows swearing, as well as full-blown sex talk, etc., and there really wasn't a more confrontational atmosphere.... Of course, personal attacks weren't allowed, that was a very well-enforced rule.


 Yep. I think if swearing was suddenly allowed here it would be crazy in here for awhile until people got used to it. On sites where it's always been allowed, things are surprisingly orderly and calm.

Forbidding people from doing something just makes them want to do it more.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Ventura said:


> + Their are a lot of younger kids joining (from the age of 13) . We need to be mature


That's not really a valid reason, since most people that are 13+ swear or hear swear words commonly


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

HardRock said:


> That's not really a valid reason, since most people that are 13+ swear or hear swear words commonly


We can lead by example! :


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Evo said:


> No, that's the reason I like this place.


I also like this place because of no swearing.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Ventura said:


> We can lead by example! :


 That didn't work when I was 13.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes because then every bitter rant wouldn't need any *s to show most of my type-cussing to be visible.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ventura said:


> We can lead by example! :


Hitler did that well. :roll


----------

